

Lamabot (fortune cookies and Markov chains) - diego
http://dbasch.posterous.com/lamabot-fortune-cookies-and-markov-chains

======
zdw
That's almost as good as this twitter feed:
<http://twitter.com/DalaiLamaInBed>

